# Outer Banks Vacay Pics



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We had a great time in the Outer Banks last week. Perfect weather, HOT but great beach days! DH and I woke up everyday, went for a run on the beach and just bummed it at the beach. I will say B&E were stressed and more barky than usual. 12 people, a baby and 3 dogs will do that to ya. But I still think they enjoyed being by our sides for the entire week. They were perfectly behaved in the car and turns out Benny loved the ocean and the pool! Emma...well not so much. She turned on her beach diva charm and soaked up the sun! So now for the pics...there are alot! 

The 8 hour drive that turned into 11 hours!!!!:w00t: Once we crossed into NC it took 3 hours to go 37 miles. ARE WE THERE YET??????









Ok we finally arrived. Time to stretch those legs. Emma's 1st time discovering sand....









And Benny's 1st time his paws played in sand...









Check it out guys...there is the house we are staying in all week. It's the one on the right!









Hubby and I were so happy to be able to bring them on the beach. It was totally dog friendly down there!


















B&E were happy to vacation with their BFF Nico. The 3 of them get along so well and I think Nico was happy to have dog friends in the house with him!









Emma was getting either bored of the picture taking or sunned out!









Yup...I think she was bored. 









Next day on the beach...



























The best think I did was buy the baby sun dome for the pups. It was a big hit during the afternoon on the beach. People thought I was completely a nutbag, but hey...at least my dogs were out of the sun. They are fair skinned! 


















Benny boy wanted OUT. 









Ok time for some human pics. This was before dinner out with the couple we went down with. It was the 4 of us and their extended family. 









Hubby and I on one of the balconies to the house









On the last day I decided to let B&E go all out. Swim in the pool, the ocean, whatever they wanted. Well who knew that Benny would be such a fish. He LOVED the ocean! I swear he was doggy paddling in my arms before I even put his paws in the water. He was in heaven! Totally worth the bath and groom I gave him all night!

















What did Emma think of the ocean? She wasn't having it! LOL:HistericalSmiley:









Hubby took this picture and said I must be in my most happy place. On the beach and with my dogs. Life doesn't get any better than this :wub:









The ride home was way better. We made it in 8 hours. B&E were happy this was the last potty break before we would arrive HOME 









We hope you enjoyed seeing pics of B&E's first vacation!!!! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Tammy wonderful pictures, it sure looks like 
you had a great time. In the picture with all three
in the chair it looks like Benny is the life guard watch
out for everyone:HistericalSmiley:I'm sure that last day with
Benny in the water was a blast. I had the best time
when I took my two little ones to the beach, like
you said..so worth the bath. Oh and your precious
little girl Emma just relaxing peacefully soaking up
the rays, a lady of leisure. Not only are your fluffs 
gorgeous so are you and the DH. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are great pics Tammy!! Looks like you guys had a great time! Glad to see B&E got to do whatever they want. Benny definitely looks like he was a happy boy!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Tammy, those pictures are wonderful! How fortunate to find a dog friendly house and beach. I love the sun dome idea!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing vacation you all had! I loved seeing all of your pics...and you are NOT crazy for getting that sundome for the pups -- it keeps them safe, shaded, and happy! I love staying right on the beach, it makes it so much more fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I loved your pics.....I actually saw even more on FB!!!! :chili: 

Great vacation!!!! I wanna go......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love that baby sun dome,doesn't sound crazy to me... they are your babies,all they have to do is look at that pose w/ you and Emma.

I have a collapsible pet carrier,once it's open it's about 28"x20x20.It looks huge but folds up to the size of a fat frisbee,about 1.5 inches thick,14" diameter....
I put it into my carry on luggage and when I had a 4 hour lay over,I popped it open in the airport lounge,talk about looks:w00t:.... about 20 minutes before my flight ,I just twisted and folded it up and back in the carry on.
I could have made some serious bucks if I had extras to sell...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a wonderful vacation! I loved all the pictures! The ones of the pups in their tent and the ones of Emma being bored and adorable! Great pictures, they make me want to pack!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love your pics Tammy, looks like heaven to me. Very clever idea with the sundome btw. yep, that happy Benny face makes all that bath time worth it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You always look gorgeous, Tammy! And so did your hubby and doggies!! I love that close up pic of Benny in the sand, and I love that pic of Emma being "bored" on the chair next to Benny. I'm so glad that you guys had a wonderful vacation- the house looked very nice! I missed seeing your FB pics as I was on vacation at the same time...so I will have to go look for them now!! Glad you had such a great time on the beach. Yup, life is good on the beach!!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time! I love the Outer Banks, I lived there most my life, then moved to Florida after high school, miss the beach but not the traffic!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tammy, you know that I love all of your pictures. Pat is right ... I think you have even more on Facebook. :yes:

I don't think I could pick out a favorite picture ... because there are so many of them that are special. I do love the pictures of Benny and Emma in their sun dome on the beach. And, the pictures of you and your handsome hubby. And, even Benny and Emma in the car ... so cute. Really, so many, many great pictures! And, you look beautiful as usual.

I'm so glad you had a wonderful vacation. The spot you chose on the beach with the house looks awesome. 

Thank you for sharing all of the pictures, Tammy. :tender:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics Tammy! So glad you had a good time with them!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It really does look like you guys had a great time. We are headed to Myrtle in a few weeks but it is nt dog friendly so I am not quite sure what we are going to do yet, but the pool is dog friendly.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Oh Tammy wonderful pictures, it sure looks like
> you had a great time. In the picture with all three
> in the chair it looks like Benny is the life guard watch
> out for everyone:HistericalSmiley:I'm sure that last day with
> ...


 Thank you so very much! 


MandyMc65 said:


> Those are great pics Tammy!! Looks like you guys had a great time! Glad to see B&E got to do whatever they want. Benny definitely looks like he was a happy boy!


B&E always do whatever they want except they are never allowed to get dirty! I'm glad I made that exception this time around LOL! 


Nissa Fiona said:


> Tammy, those pictures are wonderful! How fortunate to find a dog friendly house and beach. I love the sun dome idea!


 Thanks Kim! Yes the sundome was perfection. I put an umbrella over it and it was perfectly cool in there. Yes I put 1/2 my body in there with them to test out the air temp LOL. Now that would've made a funny picture!:HistericalSmiley:


LJSquishy said:


> Wow, what an amazing vacation you all had! I loved seeing all of your pics...and you are NOT crazy for getting that sundome for the pups -- it keeps them safe, shaded, and happy! I love staying right on the beach, it makes it so much more fun.


 Well I knew you and all our doggie friends would find it completely normal to have a children's sundome for our doggies on the beach! hehe


The A Team said:


> I loved your pics.....I actually saw even more on FB!!!! :chili:
> 
> Great vacation!!!! I wanna go......


 There was an absurd amount of pics on facebook! I went a lil overboard!


michellerobison said:


> I love that baby sun dome,doesn't sound crazy to me... they are your babies,all they have to do is look at that pose w/ you and Emma.
> 
> I have a collapsible pet carrier,once it's open it's about 28"x20x20.It looks huge but folds up to the size of a fat frisbee,about 1.5 inches thick,14" diameter....
> I put it into my carry on luggage and when I had a 4 hour lay over,I popped it open in the airport lounge,talk about looks:w00t:.... about 20 minutes before my flight ,I just twisted and folded it up and back in the carry on.
> I could have made some serious bucks if I had extras to sell...:HistericalSmiley:


 OOhhh that collapsible pet carrier sounds awesome! I couldn't figure out how to fold up that sundome. It's still 1/2 folded LOL!


njdrake said:


> What a wonderful vacation! I loved all the pictures! The ones of the pups in their tent and the ones of Emma being bored and adorable! Great pictures, they make me want to pack!


 THank you!


Maglily said:


> I love your pics Tammy, looks like heaven to me. Very clever idea with the sundome btw. yep, that happy Benny face makes all that bath time worth it.


 I think the Quebec vacationers thought I was nutso with the dome LOL. Those Canadians hahaha J/K! You know I love ya Bren!


princessre said:


> You always look gorgeous, Tammy! And so did your hubby and doggies!! I love that close up pic of Benny in the sand, and I love that pic of Emma being "bored" on the chair next to Benny. I'm so glad that you guys had a wonderful vacation- the house looked very nice! I missed seeing your FB pics as I was on vacation at the same time...so I will have to go look for them now!! Glad you had such a great time on the beach. Yup, life is good on the beach!!


 I'm warning you...there are like 260 pics on FB. They will probably put you to sleep after awhile LOL! How was your vacay??? We are such beach goddesses aren't we? Thanks for the sweet compliments :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pics!!! What a gorgeous place you were!!! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, what great pictures. Looks like you guys had a great time! You're so beautiful! Your dogs look great for beach dogs.  
We used to have a beach house in Kitty Hawk. I sort of miss it, except there were a lot of hurricanes and nor'easters hitting that area when we owned it. That made me glad to get rid of it. LOL!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jenn78 said:


> Looks like you had a great time! I love the Outer Banks, I lived there most my life, then moved to Florida after high school, miss the beach but not the traffic!!


 OOH that traffic was unlike anything I've ever seen in my life!!! No wonder you moved to Florida!


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tammy, you know that I love all of your pictures. Pat is right ... I think you have even more on Facebook. :yes:
> 
> I don't think I could pick out a favorite picture ... because there are so many of them that are special. I do love the pictures of Benny and Emma in their sun dome on the beach. And, the pictures of you and your handsome hubby. And, even Benny and Emma in the car ... so cute. Really, so many, many great pictures! And, you look beautiful as usual.
> 
> ...


 Aww Marie you are the sweetest! I think you commented on every single pic I posted on facebook! Major blushing!

Glad you enjoyed the pics. Hubby said he'll give you boogie board lessons! Just don't steal him from me with your beautiful face! 

PS...glad Snowball is feeling better!


PreciousPrince said:


> Great pics Tammy! So glad you had a good time with them!


 Thanks Ashley!


Hunter's Mom said:


> It really does look like you guys had a great time. We are headed to Myrtle in a few weeks but it is nt dog friendly so I am not quite sure what we are going to do yet, but the pool is dog friendly.


 You are leaving soon right? I hope you enjoy the trip. I know Hunter will have a blast even if the beaches aren't pup friendly. I bet he'll love the pool!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Great pics!!! What a gorgeous place you were!!! Looks like so much fun!


 Thank you Sher! It was beautiful there!


coco said:


> Oh, what great pictures. Looks like you guys had a great time! You're so beautiful! Your dogs look great for beach dogs.
> We used to have a beach house in Kitty Hawk. I sort of miss it, except there were a lot of hurricanes and nor'easters hitting that area when we owned it. That made me glad to get rid of it. LOL!


Aww thank you! Sitting in that traffic made me think how scary it would be to have to evacuate when a hurricane would come. It sure was beautiful, relaxed and serene in OBX.


----------



## kaylabayla (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like so much fun. I really love the pic after they went for a dip! very cute


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - Gee it looks like you went to Paradise for vacation.:chili::chili: The house looks fantastic and right on the beach -- so perfect. And you were worried. Boy what great pictures. Benny and Emma actually looked like they were enjoying vs. when we try to get them to look like they are.:thumbsup: 
My favorites: The "Are we there yet? comment by Benny in that first one, the great ones of you with them at the beach and Emma in your arms, the 3 dog- watchers :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: and the wonderful ones of you with your handsome husband. I think the doggie dome was a terrific idea. :aktion033: What a great vacation. That's always my favorite -- just a week of vegging out at the beach. I'm really missing it this year and the chance to show Tyler what it's like. Might be housesitting (and beagle sitting) for my cousin Labor Day weekend in the Hamptons while she's at a wedding. Really hoping so. So glad you had a terrific time and lots of great memories.:chili:


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Tammy! I loved LOVED the pictures!!!!!! Made me want a little maltese even more!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Look at all the beach babies!!! It looks like everyone had just the best time!!! B&E -well I could look at them all day long. I love the one of Benny all wet from his swim. That's so cool that he took to the water like that. And seriously- you're so stunning...but inside as well...you can see in all your photos how your inner beauty shines! I love that!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

kaylabayla said:


> Looks like so much fun. I really love the pic after they went for a dip! very cute


 :ThankYou:


Snowbody said:


> Tammy - Gee it looks like you went to Paradise for vacation.:chili::chili: The house looks fantastic and right on the beach -- so perfect. And you were worried. Boy what great pictures. Benny and Emma actually looked like they were enjoying vs. when we try to get them to look like they are.:thumbsup:
> My favorites: The "Are we there yet? comment by Benny in that first one, the great ones of you with them at the beach and Emma in your arms, the 3 dog- watchers :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: and the wonderful ones of you with your handsome husband. I think the doggie dome was a terrific idea. :aktion033: What a great vacation. That's always my favorite -- just a week of vegging out at the beach. I'm really missing it this year and the chance to show Tyler what it's like. Might be housesitting (and beagle sitting) for my cousin Labor Day weekend in the Hamptons while she's at a wedding. Really hoping so. So glad you had a terrific time and lots of great memories.:chili:


 Thank you Sue. :wub: I have so many favorite pics from the trip it was hard to decide which ones to post! I really hope you get to house sit in the Hamptons. I bet Tyler would be just like Benny on the beach! 



Ellea said:


> Tammy! I loved LOVED the pictures!!!!!! Made me want a little maltese even more!


 THank you! I hope you get your little one soon!


iheartbisou said:


> Look at all the beach babies!!! It looks like everyone had just the best time!!! B&E -well I could look at them all day long. I love the one of Benny all wet from his swim. That's so cool that he took to the water like that. And seriously- you're so stunning...but inside as well...you can see in all your photos how your inner beauty shines! I love that!


 Aww Andrea...you are always so sweet! I know...I was shocked that Benny loved the water the way he did. My lil fish baby! Thanks for all your wonderful comments!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok first of all i must say u r beautiful!! n im not just sayintg ! just really really pretty! i loved ur pics .. cant even choose .. but the ones with u n benny cradled loved it , the ones of all three fluffs in the chair .. the ones of u , hubby n fluffs priceless ( frame it ! ) i loved them , i think the sundome , was a perfect perfect idea , cause it gets hot in the beach !! the house was beautiful ... all in all looked like an amazing vacation !!! now all u fb ppl add me ... liza unique chicon!! i wanna see more pics ... 

im glad the fluffs enjoyed the vaca soo much , i would love a fluff friendly place as well!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Awwwwwww B & E's first vacations pics were sweet. Your malts are adorable !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tammy I love your beach pictures with your d/h, B&E and your friends. Beach bumming is certainly a relazing way to spend a vacation. I am glad you found a pet friendly place to enjoy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ok first of all i must say u r beautiful!! n im not just sayintg ! just really really pretty! i loved ur pics .. cant even choose .. but the ones with u n benny cradled loved it , the ones of all three fluffs in the chair .. the ones of u , hubby n fluffs priceless ( frame it ! ) i loved them , i think the sundome , was a perfect perfect idea , cause it gets hot in the beach !! the house was beautiful ... all in all looked like an amazing vacation !!! now all u fb ppl add me ... liza unique chicon!! i wanna see more pics ...
> 
> im glad the fluffs enjoyed the vaca soo much , i would love a fluff friendly place as well!!


 Thank you so very much Liza! 


poochie2 said:


> Awwwwwww B & E's first vacations pics were sweet. Your malts are adorable !


 :wub:Thanks!


sassy's mommy said:


> Tammy I love your beach pictures with your d/h, B&E and your friends. Beach bumming is certainly a relazing way to spend a vacation. I am glad you found a pet friendly place to enjoy.


 Thanks Pat! My favorite vacays involve the beach. For me it is the ultimate relaxation. :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pictures of your vacation on the beach. Looks like the perfect place for humans & furbabies. I love the little beachdome for B&E, good idea. Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow!!!!! Those pics put the HUGEST SMILE on my face.... lovin seeing how much they enjoyed the vacay with you guys...first beach trip...they'll be begging to go back for sure!!! The idea to get the little tent was fabulous - no sunburned babies! They look so happy and RELAXED (not bored lol)... I love the beach - my favorite place on earth...nothing brings you to that happy place quicker than the sounds of the ocean  Looked like the perfect place to stay too - right by the water...the sounds of the waves crashing are the perfect lullaby. Thank you so much for sharing the pics of your awesome family vacation (pretty family too!) :thumbsup:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh the pictures and your are beautiful....We were down at Hatteras for the 4th, Sophie and Abbie didn't go, and the weather was beautiful. Not hot, one of our "cool" days and we had a nice time. The Outer Banks explains the traffic, much busier than Hatteras, belive it or not. When we were at Hatteras, hardly any traffic...


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you had a blast!!  I love the picture of B&E all wet! lol both of your babies are too cute! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Great pictures of your vacation on the beach. Looks like the perfect place for humans & furbabies. I love the little beachdome for B&E, good idea. Glad you all had a great time.


 Thanks Sue. For anyone interested in the sundome....babies r us! 



maltlovereileen said:


> Oh wow!!!!! Those pics put the HUGEST SMILE on my face.... lovin seeing how much they enjoyed the vacay with you guys...first beach trip...they'll be begging to go back for sure!!! The idea to get the little tent was fabulous - no sunburned babies! They look so happy and RELAXED (not bored lol)... I love the beach - my favorite place on earth...nothing brings you to that happy place quicker than the sounds of the ocean  Looked like the perfect place to stay too - right by the water...the sounds of the waves crashing are the perfect lullaby. Thank you so much for sharing the pics of your awesome family vacation (pretty family too!) :thumbsup:


 Aww Eileen, thank you! I agree 100%..no place better than the beach. It's my most favorite place in the whole world too. 



sophiesmom said:


> Oh the pictures and your are beautiful....We were down at Hatteras for the 4th, Sophie and Abbie didn't go, and the weather was beautiful. Not hot, one of our "cool" days and we had a nice time. The Outer Banks explains the traffic, much busier than Hatteras, belive it or not. When we were at Hatteras, hardly any traffic...


 Lucky you! No traffic! We got on the road by 5am to come home b/c we were so scared we would get stuck in traffic again! LOL! 



Miss_Annie said:


> Looks like you had a blast!!  I love the picture of B&E all wet! lol both of your babies are too cute! :wub:


 :ThankYou:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such great vacation pics, your babies are so cute!!:wub::wub:
i love the pic of Emma in her mom's arms, that should be framed!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful pictures....love the outer banks! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! I love all the pictures. Beautiful pups, beautiful people, gorgeous beach, ocean, the works. What is there not to like........I guess not being there  :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mfa said:


> such great vacation pics, your babies are so cute!!:wub::wub:
> i love the pic of Emma in her mom's arms, that should be framed!!


 :wub:Thank you! 


ann80 said:


> Beautiful pictures....love the outer banks! Thank you for sharing.


 It was my first time to OBX and I really enjoyed it. Very laid back and beautiful east coast beaches there. 


silverhaven said:


> Oh wow! I love all the pictures. Beautiful pups, beautiful people, gorgeous beach, ocean, the works. What is there not to like........I guess not being there  :tender:


 Aww thanks!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Brilliant pics Tammy!

I loved all of them!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG those are the most heartwarming photos, I may have ever seen. Thank you so much for sharing them!!! I really enjoyed them. So many of you and your babies, just were too precious beyond words. All of your pics are fantastic and looks like the babies and all of you had a beautiful and wonderful time.

Great pics!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Fabulous pictures!! You and your family are lovely, and your two little fluff nuggets are way too adorable. :wub::wub::wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

amby said:


> Brilliant pics Tammy!
> 
> I loved all of them!


 Thank you Orla, sweetie!


allheart said:


> OMG those are the most heartwarming photos, I may have ever seen. Thank you so much for sharing them!!! I really enjoyed them. So many of you and your babies, just were too precious beyond words. All of your pics are fantastic and looks like the babies and all of you had a beautiful and wonderful time.
> 
> Great pics!


 Thanks Christine! I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. I had too many favorites so I couldn't help but go overboard with the posting!:wub:


lovesophie said:


> Fabulous pictures!! You and your family are lovely, and your two little fluff nuggets are way too adorable. :wub::wub::wub: Thanks for sharing!


 Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

tammy your pictures are awesome :thumbsup: love seeing your babies so glad you had an awesome time too


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jadey said:


> tammy your pictures are awesome :thumbsup: love seeing your babies so glad you had an awesome time too


 :ThankYou:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful photos of you, your hubby and of course B&E!

I love them all, Tammy! What a great and pretty place! Seems that you all had a fantastic and relaxing time! 

Thanks for sharing your lovely pics!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Beautiful photos of you, your hubby and of course B&E!
> 
> I love them all, Tammy! What a great and pretty place! Seems that you all had a fantastic and relaxing time!
> 
> ...


 Alexandra you are so sweet. Thank you!!!!!


----------

